# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Gaia's Folly Series 1

## Irken

The Beginning: Martian Front

     Enter our hero Hugh Galahad

    "Huh," He said staring out across the scrapyard in wonder. During these times scrap was considered vital to the growing liberated nations of Mars. They needed the metal to recycle and use for purposes of their own. Hugh cared not for their reasons but rather money. He had built a small wealth during his business and had a few employees as well as shares in many of the caravans between the Scrapland and the self described liberated city states of _Maverick, Heartlande, and Uto._ His business had been working nicely for him during this time yet he knew of the pressing advance of the various Private Militaries. Hugh surveyed _Downtown Dystopia_. A rather fitting name he thought. The city had been blasted to hell but many of the bio-dome technology was salvageable. 
     "Arthur! I want you to cover this area. By nightfall you will report in with me and perhaps by the end of this week we'll be ready to head out." He said calling to one of his employees. His others were working in other areas. 
     Later that night Arthur did not come back. He waited until the next day but still no sign. Hugh felt something horribly wrong in his gut. He'd lost many scrappers before but Arthur was smart and resourceful. Hell the kid had even gotten away from a whole platoon of Oneiros soldiers. He grabbed a rifle and a pack of metal slugs.
     He decided it was time to leave. He gathered his things and got into a small aircraft. It wasn't a devastating blow he'd make up for it soon enough. At that moment he noticed a very large ship coming out of the clouds. It was an *Oneiros* vessel. The thing was gigantic. Hugh instantly shut off his vehicle so as not to attract attention from the ship's sensors. Suddenly and violently the ship unleashed a massive energy beam that nearly leveled the entire city. A massive shock wave nearly crushed his vehicle and injured him badly. His vehicle was totaled and his arm crushed. He climbed out of his ship to see that the entire city gone after a few bombs. Never had he been so aware of the power of plasma technology. He suspected the rebellions would die surely if they couldn't get their hands on this technology. The massive ship landed and an entire regimental force came out tanks, ships, soldiers, APCs, and construction crews. Hugh wasn't sure what Oneiros was doing but he didn't want to stay to find out.
     A blast came from the distance roaring past him. A large explosion shook the massive ship crippling it's landing bay and killing thousands of people surely. He looked behind him to see a regimental force of rebel soldiers of mismatched companies. Hugh wasn't sure what was going on here. Only to add to the chaos were pods that hit the various tree lines in the distance. Cosmorines... he noticed one had been damaged after hitting the ground by some strange anomaly.

----------

